# opinions on a single Discus?



## alang (Nov 25, 2007)

I have always wanted Discus, but have stayed away because of the expense and the reputation they have. There is a LFS that has Discus that they say are born and raised in local tap water. (no R/O stuff to deal with). My concern is that I have never had discus before, and if the worst happens, I would rather only kill one than many (not to mention the expense).

Most sources say Discus do better in groups, but what problems would having a single discus produce? Tank size will be 65-90G.

Thoughts?


----------



## rickztahone (Jul 20, 2009)

alang said:


> I have always wanted Discus, but have stayed away because of the expense and the reputation they have. There is a LFS that has Discus that they say are born and raised in local tap water. (no R/O stuff to deal with). My concern is that I have never had discus before, and if the worst happens, I would rather only kill one than many (not to mention the expense).
> 
> Most sources say Discus do better in groups, but what problems would having a single discus produce? Tank size will be 65-90G.
> 
> Thoughts?


please dont put only 1 discus in a tank. Discus do best in larger groups, and seeing as you have the tank space i would recommend at least 5. Pm me if you'd like to talk further and I can direct you to some high end discus breeders. Lastly, it is a misconception that discus need RO. I keep mine in Ph 7.8 with no problems and i know plenty other hobbiests with the same experience


----------



## BrandonjBlair (Apr 8, 2010)

rickztahone said:


> please dont put only 1 discus in a tank. Discus do best in larger groups, and seeing as you have the tank space i would recommend at least 5. Pm me if you'd like to talk further and I can direct you to some high end discus breeders. Lastly, it is a misconception that discus need RO. I keep mine in Ph 7.8 with no problems and i know plenty other hobbiests with the same experience


 
I agree 100%, Also they can be very hard to keep but the older or bigger they are the less risk of them dieing or being sick. R/o is over rated, To futher what you wait i would say 6 or more even number means every discus has a buddy  and if your geting younger discus bullying/pecking orders might not be set or might happen so a even number i hear is allways good.

Now if they are selling proven pairs... They can be ok with just the two of them for a while, i keep my pairs moving back and forth between breeding tank and show tank to keep them balanced. 

But ya 1 discus is killing it.


----------



## BrandonjBlair (Apr 8, 2010)

Oh also the rule of thumb for discus is one fish per 10 gallons so in your 65 i would put 6 and in your 90 i would put 8 because even numbers seem to help *at least with me* and you have room for bottem dwellers. 

Also Just something else i picked up on, Never keep them with large plecos or any common pleco britlenose are the only ones i would keep them with because plecos suck on there slime coating causings illness. While britlenose's really are smaller and dont do that. 

Just research there needs  They are a dream to have once you get the hang of it. 

An if your really into it and this is your first i would say either get 6 or more Adults, This will better your chances of them living from stress and moving.

Or if you want Juv's get a grow out tank with a sponge filter keep it bare bottem and you can grow them out to about 2-2.5 then move them to the show tank this means they can grow in great water and easy to take care of. So you can save money on buying juv's and make sure they dont get stunted or anything 

Good luck


----------



## alang (Nov 25, 2007)

Great advise all, thanks.

I have be researching these fish for a few years, but just can't seem to make it happen. I am definitely leaning towards adults for the "easier" maintenance. I just can't do daily water changes. 

I have ph 8 water so hearing that 7.8 is no problem is helpful. Since I am starting a new tank in a few months, I am thinking again of these guys. There aren't too many LFSs that carry discus, and those that do charge $85 and up a piece for adults. Its a big monetary risk, but I might actually do it this time.


----------



## alan j t (Feb 13, 2008)

thou everyone is right on the money about keeping discus in groups.
i have witnessed a single adult discus in a community tank, but the tank had the right tank mates and temp and was taken caare of very well.


----------



## Franzi (Dec 7, 2009)

Please don't buy discus from local pet shops. Chances are good that you are buying poorly raised, thin, peppered, stunted discus. LFS's buy the cheap stuff and mark it up WAY too much and sell it to unsuspecting buyers. At least readup the stickies over on simplydiscus.com and look in to the sellers there...they're very reputable.


----------



## born2lovefish (Dec 29, 2006)

Franzi said:


> Please don't buy discus from local pet shops. Chances are good that you are buying poorly raised, thin, peppered, stunted discus. LFS's buy the cheap stuff and mark it up WAY too much and sell it to unsuspecting buyers. At least readup the stickies over on simplydiscus.com and look in to the sellers there...they're very reputable.


Could not agree more. I bought my discus from a breeding in Chicago off of simplydiscus.com. I am very happy with them and price was a fraction of what pet shops charge.


----------



## alang (Nov 25, 2007)

Well, the LFS I was thinking about has a breeding pair as the source of most of their Discus. The advantage is the fish are born and grown out in local tap water. Much easier acclimation I would assume. 

This is of course if I go with juvies, but the amount of work juvies take may be just too much. I will def check out simplydiscus again. I was lurking there a few years ago, but need to lurk some more. 

I am a few months away from getting the new tank, so have lots of research time...


----------



## waters10 (Oct 22, 2008)

alang said:


> Well, the LFS I was thinking about has a breeding pair as the source of most of their Discus. The advantage is the fish are born and grown out in local tap water. Much easier acclimation I would assume.
> 
> This is of course if I go with juvies, but the amount of work juvies take may be just too much. I will def check out simplydiscus again. I was lurking there a few years ago, but need to lurk some more.
> 
> I am a few months away from getting the new tank, so have lots of research time...


I don't think acclimation is a huge problem anyway.

Although groups are better, so 5-6 is certainly better. But I think 1 is better than 2 ...


----------



## Franzi (Dec 7, 2009)

Yeah, I don't think acclimation is a big deal. As long as you SLOWLY adjust them to your tank water, you'll be fine. When acclimating, I add a cup of water to the bag they're in every 15 minutes over the course of an hour to hour and a half (depending how much water is in the transport bag). After that, they'll be just fine.


----------

